# Are furpiles even allowed at most cons?



## Hodina (Aug 20, 2010)

You see them often at cons and I was wondering if you are actually able to get away with them. Think about it, if normal people go to check out a con and see a huge pile of costumed individuals, wouldn't they get a negative view on the fandom? After all, some conduct rules are probably for the sake of mundanes and not for us.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 20, 2010)

BCD only I think


----------



## Smelge (Aug 21, 2010)

Oh god why. Why would you even want to do that? Is your life at such a point where frotting yourself against strange men is the only viable way of getting laid?


----------



## Random_Observer (Aug 21, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Oh god why. Why would you even want to do that? Is your life at such a point where frotting yourself against strange men is the only viable way of getting laid?


 
For most furries...

Yes.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 21, 2010)

If you even have to ask this question, you're obviously an idiot.

also;


Hodina said:


> After all, some conduct rules are probably for the sake of *mundanes and not for us.*


 Fuck off and die. This kind of thinking make us look worse than a single TV episode ever could.


----------



## Jude (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm gonna probably sound like a dick here but...

Who the hell even does that type of stuff? I always thought it was just a stereotype. I mean, yiff art is acceptable, Private consensual fursuit sex with a partner is... weird (but not that bad, it's their own business), but Furpiles? Orgies with random strangers in animal costumes? Enjoy your AIDS.

Sorry, I just had to say that.


----------



## Hodina (Aug 21, 2010)

Why can't I get a straight answer here? Yes or no?


----------



## foxacongrimmSP (Aug 21, 2010)

Whats a Furpile? I have never heard of that term before.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 21, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> Orgies with random strangers in animal costumes? Enjoy your AIDS.



I lol'd. I was thinking about sigging this.

To the OP: You can organize it if you're into that type of thing, but it's gotta be done privately. Believe it or not, furry cons are G rated, meaning anyone is allowed to attend. So no, you can't just drop everything and start slamming random furs.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 22, 2010)

I'd like to point out that normally a "Furpile" is nonsexual. That said I've seen them at AC. Usually what happens is you get a group of random suiters that "Pile up" but if one of them were to even think about touching another inappropriately, or was seen doing so staff would be contacted and the guilty party talked to.

They are allowed you just have to be wary of the location and it's more of a "Dawww" thing I think. There should be no actual sexual touching or groping involved. If people sit there and see it as anything other than what it really is, well their mind is in the gutter and they need to get it out.


----------



## Willow (Aug 22, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I'd like to point out that normally a "Furpile" is nonsexual. That said I've seen them at AC. Usually what happens is you get a group of random suiters that "Pile up" but if one of them were to even think about touching another inappropriately, or was seen doing so staff would be contacted and the guilty party talked to.
> 
> They are allowed you just have to be wary of the location and it's more of a "Dawww" thing I think. There should be no actual sexual touching or groping involved. If people sit there and see it as anything other than what it really is, well their mind is in the gutter and they need to get it out.


 I can't help but think of the CSI episode while reading this.


----------



## The DK (Aug 22, 2010)

i guess it makes for and interesting group photo.


----------



## Eske (Aug 22, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I'd like to point out that normally a "Furpile" is nonsexual. That said I've seen them at AC. Usually what happens is you get a group of random suiters that "Pile up" but if one of them were to even think about touching another inappropriately, or was seen doing so staff would be contacted and the guilty party talked to.
> 
> They are allowed you just have to be wary of the location and it's more of a "Dawww" thing I think. There should be no actual sexual touching or groping involved. If people sit there and see it as anything other than what it really is, well their mind is in the gutter and they need to get it out.




Yeah....  I th-thought that's all it was, too.  :< 
You people and your sick minds.

The sexy kind = gtfo.  The normal kind = why not?  
Although I have heard that you need to be very careful, because you can easily suffocate a person in such a situation, and it's already difficult enough to communicate through a fursuit, let alone when you're at the bottom of a giant pile of furries.


----------



## crazychivez (Aug 22, 2010)

i never been to a convention OR ANYTHING but all i know is that i wouldn't do it.....if it was a bunch of friends i know thenn everything changes


----------



## Hodina (Aug 22, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I'd like to point out that normally a "Furpile" is nonsexual. That said I've seen them at AC. Usually what happens is you get a group of random suiters that "Pile up" but if one of them were to even think about touching another inappropriately, or was seen doing so staff would be contacted and the guilty party talked to.
> 
> They are allowed you just have to be wary of the location and it's more of a "Dawww" thing I think. There should be no actual sexual touching or groping involved. If people sit there and see it as anything other than what it really is, well their mind is in the gutter and they need to get it out.



Thanks! That was pretty much exactly what I was looking for. ^^


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 22, 2010)

Do furpiles of the CSI kind actually occur? I mean, sure, I can picture two guys getting it on in fursuits, and even a bunch of furries holding a private orgy in their house...

...but how many people in a given convention would be willing to have group sex in their fursuits? The quorum could not possibly be high enough to warrant an orgy.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 23, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Do furpiles of the CSI kind actually occur? I mean, sure, I can picture two guys getting it on in fursuits, and even a bunch of furries holding a private orgy in their house...
> 
> ...but how many people in a given convention would be willing to have group sex in their fursuits? The quorum could not possibly be high enough to warrant an orgy.


 
I wouldn't know and I've never heard of it. I've only ever heard of one kind of orgy and it got a lot of negative responses when the dip-shit went public with it trying to advertise it in places like here. Lets just say he wanted to live out a fantasy of being ganged raped of sorts, and invited guys to come to his room and have a collective orgy upon him. He got a lot of negative responses. He also got an STD . That's the only case I've ever heard of.

Dude got what he deserved in a way contracting what he did. We all tried to warn him what he was doing was a bad idea...but well. Oh well.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 23, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Do furpiles of the CSI kind actually occur? I mean, sure, I can picture two guys getting it on in fursuits, and even a bunch of furries holding a private orgy in their house...
> 
> ...but how many people in a given convention would be willing to have group sex in their fursuits? The quorum could not possibly be high enough to warrant an orgy.


 
Like I said. BCD (Behind Closed Doors). If you look on bulletin boards at Cons, they'll list when private "functions" are held and in who's rooms  I'm sure they'd be fun


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 23, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Like I said. BCD (Behind Closed Doors). If you look on bulletin boards at Cons, they'll list when private "functions" are held and in who's rooms  I'm sure they'd be fun


 
At good fur cons, they take that shit down if it's sex related. I remember that dipshit red panda was repeatedly putting adds up on the bulletin at AC, for his gay sex orgy thing....and the staff were forever taking those ads down. Every time one was taken down, another was snuck back on.


----------



## Metalfoxfurry (Aug 23, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Like I said. BCD (Behind Closed Doors). If you look on bulletin boards at Cons, they'll list when private "functions" are held and in who's rooms  I'm sure they'd be fun


 

I have always wanted to open the door and storm in with a 20 pack of beer and shout "PARTY".


----------



## Willow (Aug 23, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Do furpiles of the CSI kind actually occur?


 Seeing as how I've never been to an actual con, I'm pretty sure furries don't bring ipecac and civet oil with them..


----------



## isaac_fox (Aug 25, 2010)

i always thot a furpile was when you just kinda layed next to/on each other. no sexuall stuff involved. like puppies do when they go to sleep. they kinda just lay on each other.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 25, 2010)

Really, people, if you want to have orgies, make sure everybody is clean first. Get your own damn room!


----------



## Smelge (Aug 25, 2010)

I fully endorse furpiles.

Far easier when you just have one specific location you need to drop a match.


----------



## Metalfoxfurry (Aug 25, 2010)

And please use a condom.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm quite indifferent towards furpiles actually. Granted we all know it could happen...

Check online before conventions if you're interested in them. I'm sure you'll find information about one or another.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 25, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I'm quite indifferent towards furpiles actually. Granted we all know it could happen...
> 
> Check online before conventions if you're interested in them. I'm sure you'll find information about one or another.


 
Are you making plans for one, Fenrari?


----------



## Istanbul (Aug 25, 2010)

Here's my view on the topic:

In private, personal hotel rooms, it's simple: Whatever you do in your room is your business (short of breaking the law).
In public, a non-sexual furpile is fine as long as you aren't in the way. (For example, doing this in the hallways is a no-no.)
In public, a sexual furpile - or a sexual anything - is EXPRESSLY FORBIDDEN and is one way to get thrown out of the con and the hotel.

Basically, don't be an idiot.


----------



## aiden749 (Oct 27, 2010)

all I thought when I saw "furpile" was "oh god no..."

I'm not gonna lie, I'm a freak in the bedroom, but that's mono e mono.

as for orgies, they're one of those things that we're blessed (or  damned) to participate in, provided the quality of the people joining in  and done the right way it's pretty fucking awesome.

as for furpiles, it's a straight up NO. not only are u fucking  strangers, but you're fucking the people all these strangers fucked.  while it's ok to have our fetishes a furpile isn't a fetish, it's either  a cry for help or a redflag for some serious safe sex counseling,  condom or no condom

this shit can be done safely but u just never know...

that's my two cents on the matter, although I see some many members have  already stated what I've said so I'm really just posting up for  rhetoric


----------



## RyuuYouki (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm kinda disappointed :C  Both at the fact that people assumed the OP meant something sexual and at the fact that it indeed could have been something sexual.

I have never been to a con, but I know a public furpile is a NON SEXUAL ACT.  It is meant as a fun and cute group photo, nothing more.  I have seen many respected suiters and suit makers in "furpiles" and they are very cute NON SEXUAL pictures taken right at AC.  It is really bothersom that some of the same furs that want to bitch about having a bad name are the first to assume something is sexual.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 6, 2010)

You know another way to do it safe PRIVATELY is one of those custom suits as you may or may not know ones like having a animal like condom built in. Its not made for a condom but could be.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Nov 6, 2010)

This is one of the most hilarious threads I've read on this forum yet. Keep up the good work, FAF.


----------



## RockTheFur (Nov 6, 2010)

I wouldn't know considering I have no idea what a furpile is...
Oh wait. THAT'S a furpile. Weird...


----------



## Fay V (Nov 7, 2010)

I didn't actually think a furpile was an orgy until this thread. 
I can't imagine furpiles of a non sexual form would be disallowed at a convention, considering they are inevitable. Whenever you have a lot of suiters in one area they seem to trip up on one anther, that's why fursuiter games are so funny. 

As for the sexual ones, yeah they wouldn't officially allow that at a con, but what you do in your room is private.


----------



## Istanbul (Nov 7, 2010)

Most furpiles aren't sexual.

That said, someone earlier in this thread took us there, so I differentiated.

I stand by my post.


----------



## Jude (Nov 7, 2010)

Fenrari said BCD, so I just assumed OP meant sexual.

Non sexually, I suppose its not too big of a deal as long as its all in innocent fun.


----------



## rainingdarkness (Nov 7, 2010)

aiden749 said:


> I'm not gonna lie, I'm a freak in the bedroom, but that's mono e mono.


 Do you...even know what mano a mano means? Which, by the way, is the correct spelling.
Unless you're taking your sleeping partner in the back to beat their ass I think you've got it wrong.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Nov 8, 2010)

I facepalmed so hard at all the people that thought the OP meant something sexual.

Furpiles sound like a lot of fun.


----------



## medjai (Nov 8, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I wouldn't know and I've never heard of it. I've only ever heard of one kind of orgy and it got a lot of negative responses when the dip-shit went public with it trying to advertise it in places like here. Lets just say he wanted to live out a fantasy of being ganged raped of sorts, and invited guys to come to his room and have a collective orgy upon him. He got a lot of negative responses. He also got an STD . That's the only case I've ever heard of.
> 
> Dude got what he deserved in a way contracting what he did. We all tried to warn him what he was doing was a bad idea...but well. Oh well.


 
Was it Raptor Red?


----------



## Cavy (Nov 8, 2010)

RyuuYouki said:


> I have never been to a con, but I know a public furpile is a NON SEXUAL ACT.  It is meant as a fun and cute group photo, nothing more.  I have seen many respected suiters and suit makers in "furpiles" and they are very cute NON SEXUAL pictures taken right at AC.  It is really bothersom that some of the same furs that want to bitch about having a bad name are the first to assume something is sexual.



Point taken.


----------



## DeFox (Nov 9, 2010)

A furpile is just the exact same as if you see your friend on the floor and shout ' PILEY ON ' and dive on him or her as a joke, its not sexual at all you just randomly do it you don't try and do it ? and yes i think you can do it ( as long as your not a yiff an start thinking about creepy shit )


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Nov 18, 2010)

I've been in two "furpiles" so far and I wasn't inappropriately touched during either of them. But then again for me it was just about being a total carefree dork with some of my suiter friends and lazing around because it was con down time. If thats the reason you want a furpile then I don't see what the problem is.

But if you want some frottage I'd suggest taking it to the bedroom (hotel or otherwise)


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Nov 18, 2010)

It would depend on the type of furpile, of course.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 18, 2010)

Some places do not due it because it can be a "fire hazard". :V


----------



## lostfoxeh (Nov 21, 2010)

Well there are things like fur-piles cuddle puddles like things at my school and everyone seams okay with it. The funny thing is I'm the only fur in the pile 90% of the time. The reason they come about is, one we are all good friends, and two is that there isn't enough furniture. We are kind of a sharing bunch, and don't mind sharing a seat, at the same time. As more people come in the piles build. We once had 8 people on a two cushion couch, it was great.

Sometimes there is petting and back rubs going on, but that isn't all too noticeable most of the time. So I would think if things like that are going on then anyone walking by wouldn't think more than just a group of close friends. However if it looks like an orgy is just getting started with over the top of petting and rubbing, well that might not be met very positive. Even so, no one will do anything at first to stop it.

One difference I see coming from a "non-fur" checking out a con to see what it is about is all the baggage they will be carrying. For example, if they where told that furry is a fetish, then that will cross their mind, even if what they see is actually innocent. So don't worry too much, keep it legal and respect the people in your area and that is all that should be done.


----------



## jcfynx (Nov 22, 2010)

http://www.whitefoxproductions.com/LJ/july05/Furpile_Ends.jpg

This is a furpile at a convention.

It makes me sad.

I need someone to hold me.

Please, someone. I have an intense need for physical contact with a stranger.


----------



## Harlequin Raven (Nov 22, 2010)

When I finally make my feathersuit, no one is coming CLOSE to me, let alone furpiling! They are expensive and insanely time-consuming to make. >v> Considering that I intend to incorporate real feathers into the wings and tail, even hugs are out of the question unless I either A) Want to re-feather it after every con   or B) take off the wings first.


----------



## JimmyFox (Nov 22, 2010)

lol i love how the blue and white one looks shocked


----------



## Varjo Ritari (Dec 3, 2010)

FurPiles?

I bet that would be warm Oo
never really been to a furcon, wouldnt mind going, but all my friends are anti furry D: so i keep it hidden oo

but doing it as a spur of the moment fun thing to just jump on each other, cause we used to do that at school
one guy would rugby tackle another and then everyone just ran at em ><


----------



## shentino (Dec 3, 2010)

I think furpiles can be dangerous for the folks at the bottom.  Those suits have got to be seriously stifling and suffocating.  Someone could pass out.


----------



## Varjo Ritari (Dec 3, 2010)

shentino said:


> I think furpiles can be dangerous for the folks at the bottom.  Those suits have got to be seriously stifling and suffocating.  Someone could pass out.


 
That being one of the disadvantages :O
would be kinda scary


----------

